# Pics of my uncle's sw fish store



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

must be humid as f*ck in there..


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he has a nice shop!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> must be humid as f*ck in there..


hell yeah, he even needs to keep the door open a bit in the middle of the winter


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

in-freakin-sane! Thanks for sharing those pics, i love the irony of it being next to a fish restaurant







. The panther grouper is really nice too


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> in-freakin-sane! Thanks for sharing those pics, i love the irony of it being next to a fish restaurant :laugh: . The panther grouper is really nice too


thanks..

mmm yellow Tang and chips :laugh:


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

someday id like to have a pet shop like that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> in-freakin-sane! Thanks for sharing those pics, i love the irony of it being next to a fish restaurant :laugh: .


Hahaa, that was my first thought as well :laugh:

Your uncle has a great store with some fantastic looking set ups and fish. Although I'm not really in to saltwater I wish that we would have a store like that over here, so I can walk for hours along all those sw tanks...wow


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice store


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy smokes dude, even if I visited all aquarium stores within a 60 mile radius I wouldn't have such a vast choice







That's one hell of a store!!!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's some more pics, I'll let him know you guys think the store looks good.








He also has another store that i have yet to visit.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That looks just great!! Wow I wish i could visit some day. Congrats to your uncle.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: love that first one

that store looks great man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap that looks more like a sweet collection than a fish store


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

That's a sweet look'n store your uncle has with some amazing tanks and fish


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

your uncle meet any famous people?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet pics, one day I will my Own pet store.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

1st class operation


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

speechless


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Impresive store your uncle got!
Btw. got any more pics of the fish to the left? Looks nice








View attachment 85589


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Onion said:


> Impresive store your uncle got!
> Btw. got any more pics of the fish to the left? Looks nice


sorry, no more pics of it but you can google it for lots of pics
http://images.google.ca/images?q=panther%2...ial&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks bass! Bet it looks cool as hell when they swim.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Onion said:


> Thanks bass! Bet it looks cool as hell when they swim.


it sure does :nod:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Holy sh*t







Im not a huge fan of sw but damn... your uncle has an AWESOME shop. Thoes tanks look more like hobbiest tanks rather than a 'business'. Someone who truuly cares about fish















from me


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

awesome tanks!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i have only one comment:

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WOW









Tell him to keep up the great work


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

just thought i'd give this a bump for anyone who's interested


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

I really liked that 300 gal where you get an upside wiev and not a side wiev as in normal aquariums!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Awsome store.

Funny how its beside a fish n' chips


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

awsome fishstore.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Holy sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Such healthy looking fish!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

IVE BEEN THERE! YOur uncle owns that? Want to meet up there one day? I live in Burlington.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> IVE BEEN THERE! YOur uncle owns that? Want to meet up there one day? I live in Burlington.


My uncle is actually only a part owner.
I'll let you know next time I'm there. I live in Richmond Hill so it's a pretty far drive for me though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

very nice looking store.

But the fish store next to the fish restaruant is too funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn, I go there a couple times a week these days. I can see it out the front door of my work :laugh: Hot as hell tho, and its not even summer yet!


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

View attachment 102245


DannyBoy17 said:


> Damn, I go there a couple times a week these days. I can see it out the front door of my work :laugh: Hot as hell tho, and its not even summer yet!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that's awesome


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool Fish store and quality fishes, But Ive got a feeling the "fish and chip" fast food place will go out of business pretty soon. Imagine what people would think, passing by. Hmmm.... maybe the dead fish from the fishstore get sold next door for fish and chip-- fast food.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome store your uncle has







do if anything dies does he take it next door to dip it in batter and deep fry it?

imagine a bunch of clown fish fried up







bite size lol


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> awesome store your uncle has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually i think he prefers sushi :laugh:


----------

